# Salary slips & Form 16 for Subclass 189



## gowthamn (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, 
I have got my invitation for subclass 189 and have made the payment as well.
Now I have a list of documents which I need to submit, one of them being form 16/Salary slips.
I do not have Form 16 for my previous company, as the salary paid there was in hand and not deposited in a bank. The salary was paid by cash, in hand. Now, I do not have even the salary slips, but I can arrange them contacting my previous company HR.

1. Is it ok to submit just the salary slips, without the Form 16.
2. How many salary slips do I need to submit, as I have worked there for 2 years, but ACS has only considered 5 months of my experience from the previous company, the remaining from my current one.

Please help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

1) Salary slip should be fine. Do you have any tax return statements? Basically you need to prove that you were actually paid for the work. So usually people submit as much as possible to validate the claim. Since you lack bank statement and Form 16, there are not many options. But as long as your experience certificate is elaborate enough, salary slip should just do fine.
2) There is no such guideline on how many but try to submit one for every quarter. Few of the members here were able to get visa approved by showing 1 per year. But it is upto CO to request for further proofs and varies from case to case. What was the reason of deducting those years from previous company? Normally ACS deducts years based on your qualification and study. If that was the case then you need to still prove that those were genuine work history. So need to show payslips for that.

Did you search in the forum for any similar cases. I remember seeing few queries related to this. That will give you an idea wether those members were able to get COs approval.


----------



## gowthamn (Jan 1, 2015)

THANKS louisam.


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

louisam said:


> 1) Salary slip should be fine. Do you have any tax return statements? Basically you need to prove that you were actually paid for the work. So usually people submit as much as possible to validate the claim. Since you lack bank statement and Form 16, there are not many options. But as long as your experience certificate is elaborate enough, salary slip should just do fine.
> 2) There is no such guideline on how many but try to submit one for every quarter. Few of the members here were able to get visa approved by showing 1 per year. But it is upto CO to request for further proofs and varies from case to case. What was the reason of deducting those years from previous company? Normally ACS deducts years based on your qualification and study. If that was the case then you need to still prove that those were genuine work history. So need to show payslips for that.
> 
> Did you search in the forum for any similar cases. I remember seeing few queries related to this. That will give you an idea wether those members were able to get COs approval.


Hello Gowtham,

I too do not have bank statements and form 16 for my previous company. Can you please tell what happened in your case?
your reply would be of great help to me. I got EOI invitation. Please reply


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello Gowtham,

I too do not have bank statements and form 16 for my previous company. Can you please tell what happened in your case?
your reply would be of great help to me. I got EOI invitation. Please reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

For your tax and bank statements related queries, check out this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

gowthamn said:


> Hi,
> I have got my invitation for subclass 189 and have made the payment as well.
> Now I have a list of documents which I need to submit, one of them being form 16/Salary slips.
> I do not have Form 16 for my previous company, as the salary paid there was in hand and not deposited in a bank. The salary was paid by cash, in hand. Now, I do not have even the salary slips, but I can arrange them contacting my previous company HR.
> ...


Hello Gowtham,

Please tell what happened in your case.. coz i too dont have bank statements or tax returns for my previous employment. 
please let me know what have you done..

Thanks


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*No Form 16*

Hi Gowtham,

Please get in touch with us. With no Form 16 and Bank statement, what other docs would suffice?

I have ''ITR V/Acknowledgements'' for all years, all payslips but no deductions in those since income under taxable income. Will this acceptable? Overall my case has good scope to go for EA and DIBP?? Please guide ..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krrish123 said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> Please get in touch with us. With no Form 16 and Bank statement, what other docs would suffice?
> 
> I have ''ITR V/Acknowledgements'' for all years, all payslips but no deductions in those since income under taxable income. Will this acceptable? Overall my case has good scope to go for EA and DIBP?? Please guide ..


26AS are accepted in lieu of ITR/ Form16. Create an online account for your PAN at www.incometaxindiapr.gov.in/ and download online. As many as 8 years' worth should be available to download.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have downloaded all my Form 26AS, but there is no tax deductor name (employer name) or any tax deductions since my income is under taxable. Is it ok? Do I need to get stamp on this downloaded forms from Income Tax Office? Please reply friends!



KeeDa said:


> 26AS are accepted in lieu of ITR/ Form16. Create an online account for your PAN at www.incometaxindiapr.gov.in/ and download online. As many as 8 years' worth should be available to download.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krrish123 said:


> I have downloaded all my Form 26AS, but there is no tax deductor name (employer name) or any tax deductions since my income is under taxable. Is it ok? Do I need to get stamp on this downloaded forms from Income Tax Office? Please reply friends!


That is a blank 26AS then. You will have to manage with Form 16 in this case.


----------



## liaoliveira (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm preparing the documentation for 189 visa and got stuck now! 
I'm a brazilian architect and i need to prove 5 years experience here to get to 60 points. The problem is, in Brazil very few architects work registered as the taxes for the business are very high, so you need to work without contracts, payslips and get the payment cash hand.
So, what do I do to prove the work? 
I've got the reference letters, but I'm afraid it won't be enough.
I can't provide bank statements as I received cash hand
I haven't declared taxes, because it was cash hand 

Really don't know what to do….

Could get a declaration from my accountant, but not to sure about what he can declare/inform

can someone help?


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> That is a blank 26AS then. You will have to manage with Form 16 in this case.


Hello,

My designation on offer letter and payslips are different e.g Consulting Engineer on offer letter and consultant on payslips. Will it cause any prob, it cannot be changed as it was my first company 6 years back.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

krrish123 said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> Please get in touch with us. With no Form 16 and Bank statement, what other docs would suffice?
> 
> I have ''ITR V/Acknowledgements'' for all years, all payslips but no deductions in those since income under taxable income. Will this acceptable? Overall my case has good scope to go for EA and DIBP?? Please guide ..


What Happened in ur case? Did they accept ur cash salary job?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

liaoliveira said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm preparing the documentation for 189 visa and got stuck now!
> I'm a brazilian architect and i need to prove 5 years experience here to get to 60 points. The problem is, in Brazil very few architects work registered as the taxes for the business are very high, so you need to work without contracts, payslips and get the payment cash hand.
> ...


What happened to your case ?? I am having the same issue.. What had u done ??


----------



## amirlatifi (Dec 26, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> What happened to your case ?? I am having the same issue.. What had u done ??


Please update us.  The same here!layball:


----------

